# Tarmac vs Roubaix



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

For those of you who have ridden both a Roubaix and a Tarmac, what is the difference in average speed between the two bikes? If you rode the same 20 mile loop, conditions were the same both times, your conditioning was the same, etc. Just curious.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

,,, you probably be faster on a Tarmac, since these days.... Roubaix gets compact cranks and the Tarmac doesn't t


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

There is nothing between the speed of either bike. A Roubaix is as stiff as a Tarmac.
I will be and am faster on a Roubaix for the simple fact that my flexibility and position on the bike matchs the frame geometry of the Roubaix better. Riding more aero on a lower handlebar bike is largely a myth. An inflexible rider on a Tarmac will have about the same torso position as that of Roubaix. A Tarmac will have slightly quicker handling which you may prefer. I prefer the slot car handling of the Roubaix personally because the bike doesn't feel nervous in the least including high speed descending.
Either bike is all about your preference. My litmus test or one I suggest which is rarely adhered to...is...if you can place your palms on the ground lock kneed, then get the Tarmac. You will have little trouble achieving a flat back in the drops. The Tarmac is a race bike. If however you are more ordinary then a Roubaix will likely suit you better and be more comfortable. I ride with all kinds of guys and many ride 'bikes' more slammed than my Roubaix. But..their position on the bike isn't more aero. This is because they are inflexible guys who ride a racing geometry because they want to ride like their heros that they don't remotely resemble and end up seldom using the drops and when they do which is rare, they do so straight armed. When I am hammering on my Roubaix when riding with fast guys, I am constantly in the drops and comfortable.
Both great bikes, just different.


----------



## mmorales (Apr 28, 2012)

Riding more aero on a lower handlebar bike is largely a myth. 

A large majority of the power produced on the bike goes into overcoming wind resistance. Therefore, making yourself as aero as possible on the bike does in fact affect your speed. When you become more aero, you will be able to travel faster on the bike because, it will take less power to overcome the resistance that has been reduced by your aero position on the bike.


----------



## dphins (Nov 2, 2010)

I own a roubaix but got a chance to ride a tarmac pro for a couple of days. Doing my same routes I normally do I was not any faster on the tarmac. I did climb faster on the roubaix due to the compact crank.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

mmorales said:


> Riding more aero on a lower handlebar bike is largely a myth.
> 
> A large majority of the power produced on the bike goes into overcoming wind resistance. Therefore, making yourself as aero as possible on the bike does in fact affect your speed. When you become more aero, you will be able to travel faster on the bike because, it will take less power to overcome the resistance that has been reduced by your aero position on the bike.


whoosh...right over your head. Don't feel bad, you join a long list of cyclists who believe that handlebar height determines aerodynamics.
You probably have never heard of Graeme Obree. Can you sustain 30 mph for 5 minutes? How about for an hour? Graeme Obree is considered a cycling genius by many. A higher handlebar with more horizontal forearms in the drops can produce a lower coef. of drag. 
Btw, aero profile isn't just important..it is transcendent when it comes to speed on a bicycle. Drag is proportional to the square of velocity. Power is proportional to the 'cube'. If you are putting out 200W to go 20mph, you'll be putting out 345W to go 24mph or almost twice the power to go 4 mph faster.

Graeme's bike below with handlebar height about the same as saddle height:


----------



## George M (Sep 25, 2008)

I tested the Tarmac and the Roubaix and I thought the Tarmac gave a much harsher ride. My friend that works for a bike shop has a Tarmac and he just told me that he wished he bought the Roubaix and he races. He said the Tarmac was to rough to really enjoy a long ride.

Have fun, with whatever you get.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

tednugent said:


> ,,, you probably be faster on a Tarmac, since these days.... Roubaix gets compact cranks and the Tarmac doesn't t


Seriously? How often does a 53x11 outperform a 50x11? A compact does not equal lower speed unless you are riding at 40 mph and pedaling 6-8 rpms is a problem.

I owned a roubaix before switching to a Tarmac SL3. In my experience the Tarmac climbs better, could be all related to the 3/4-1 lb weight advantage. The acceleration is quicker making it easier to close gaps, sprint, or attack. On a normal training ride, probably not too much difference. Out of the saddle putting some power downs it's instantly apparent. I should mention that I took the old wheels, saddle, pedals, bars, stem and crank from the roubaix and built up the Tarmac. This comparison is frame against frame.


----------



## oldskoolm4 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love my Tarmac. I have no problems with it on long rides and to me it's pretty smooth. I ride in the drops probably half the time, maybe a little less. I've ridden a Roubaix and it was nice, just like the more aggressive ride of the Tarmac. I will say that the one I rode wasn't set up like mine ( Roubaix had a rise on the stem and saddle to bar drop wasn't as much).


----------



## desertgeezer (Aug 28, 2011)

I rode both the Tarmac and the Roubaix before making a decision on which to buy. The Tarmac felt harsh, but the bike was quick. Great acceleration. The Roubaix was more cushioned in ride characteristics. The Roubaix was not as quick off the line as the Tarmac, but the bike is still very fast.

My heart said Tarmac, but my brain said Roubaix. As you get old(er) comfort is important. I'd rather ride 50 miles at 15 mph comfortably, then 50 miles at 16 mph uncomfortably.

I also rode a Madone of equal price as the Tarmac. The Tarmac was much better. In fact, the Roubaix was better than the Madone. The Madone felt sluggish. The Domane was not on the market yet so can't comment on it.


----------



## bootsie_cat (Jan 7, 2005)

What kind of riding do you do?
I would say get the Roubaix unless you need a really agressive bar position or like to race crits.
For everything else a Roubaix will work as well if not better. Also the Roubaix will be more comfortable.
The 2013 Roubaix SL4 is really an incredible bike- it would be easy to build one that weighs 15 lb., heck- less than that even.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

If the course is tactical, or the crit venue, the Tarmac is the bike to have. If you ride in the mountains and like to push the bike, the Tarmac definitely has the edge here. It turns on a dime and is very agile and confident. Diving into corners on a fast decent puts the Tarmac in its element. Its the most confident feeling bike I've ever ridden. And its plenty comfortable also. Make no mistake about its comfort. 

If you are riding centuries over varied terrain, the Roubaix is probably the better bike. A bit more comfortable, and slightly longer wheelbase for a more forgiving ride. Great drive train stiffness but it won't turn as sharp or feel quite as agile when you get out of the saddle to surge or climb fast. This is a function of longer wheelbase, not less stiffness. The Tarmac rules when it comes to agility but there is but a fine line between them. You can't go wrong with either. Both are class leaders and its virtually impossible to like one and not the other.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

If you have to ask .... You want a Roubaix.


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

I tried both and liked both. The Tarmac was more responsive, and the Roubaix rode significantly better. I got the Roubaix and couldn't be happier. The ride on bad pavement and chipseal makes riding on those surfaces a lot more enjoyable. My only issue was the length of the head tube and resulting handlebar height, which was fixed with an upside down 17 degree stem and 3T Rotundo bars.


----------



## cmschmie (Apr 20, 2012)

Since I need 10 posts to post links  (I guess it's to keep spammers at bay)

Google:
"Red Kite Prayer Tarmac Roubaix"
A story will pop up called "The Crucible". Good read.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

I notice that when it comes to Tarmac the "more aggressive position" seems to be the main issue. I mean,don't a couple of spacers under the stem would do the trick ? I'm just saying it and that's what I'll do in first place ( getting a Tarmac early 2013 ). I'm actually very curious,I can't belive the two bikes are so different. Loving my Roubaix but I don't think it's the Zertz smoothing out all that of a rough terrain. And we have a LOT of that back here. About the more nervous and responsive way the Tarmac should have well more power to that,actually I'm planning to build up a front sus mtb as I'm missing way too much that long gone nervous feel and climbing power. And that "oh sh.. " feeling on the downhill....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Devastazione said:


> I notice that when it comes to Tarmac the "more aggressive position" seems to be the main issue. I mean,don't a couple of spacers under the stem would do the trick ?


The difference in heat tube height, at least in my size of 54cm, is 20mm with is the better part of an inch. As *roadworthy* has pointed out in some other threads this may or may not be an issue. For those with average and longer legs for our height the taller head tube can make all of the difference. For somebody with shorter legs they can probably set either bike up in the same position. This is to say nothing of the current fashion of slammed stems. If you were to show up at a group ride on a new Tarmac with a riser stem and a bunch of spacers under the stem I imagine you'd get a lot of grief. But if the same rider had a Roubaix with a flipped down stem (and the same handlebar height) their bike would at least look unfredly. Not that anybody in the road bike community lets peer pressure influence such decisions 

Oh BTW, you can set up a Roubaix with a very aggressive position if you want to by sizing down a frame size. Here's a picture of bikeforums poster jmX's Roubaix:


----------



## EWT (Jul 3, 2011)

Devastazione said:


> I notice that when it comes to Tarmac the "more aggressive position" seems to be the main issue. I mean,don't a couple of spacers under the stem would do the trick ? I'm just saying it and that's what I'll do in first place ( getting a Tarmac early 2013 ). I'm actually very curious,I can't belive the two bikes are so different. Loving my Roubaix but I don't think it's the Zertz smoothing out all that of a rough terrain. And we have a LOT of that back here. About the more nervous and responsive way the Tarmac should have well more power to that,actually I'm planning to build up a front sus mtb as I'm missing way too much that long gone nervous feel and climbing power. And that "oh sh.. " feeling on the downhill....:thumbsup:


If you've got one of each, you have more miles to compare than me, but I sure thought the Roubaix smoothed things out quite a bit compared to the Tarmac. The bumps don't go away, but the "sharp edge" gets removed, and the Roubaix makes riding on chipseal a lot more tolerable than any other bike I've ridden. I'm not sure how much is zertz and how much is layup/design, but IMO it works pretty well.


----------



## Stephen Saunders (Sep 6, 2012)

I drive a 2011 Sectueur Sport (Sora components, Mavic CXP 22 wheels) The Secteur is the AL version of the Roubaix. I just got a base Tarmac with Tiagra components and Swiss DT 2.0 Wheels. The position on the Tarmac is less comfortable, but it did cut some time on my top speed. I increased top speed in a sprint on a straight away by almost 4mph. In the long run, my speeds on both were similar, but in sprints the Tarmac was far and away faster. Still learning the Tarmac, and love the Secteur for long rides and comfort. I expect a Roubaix is in my future......


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

I love my Tarmac.


----------



## tnvol123 (Sep 11, 2012)

+1. I love mine as well. 



hipo_p51 said:


> I love my Tarmac.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

+2 Love my tarmac as well, but catching the bug again and looking to get the 2013 roubaix expert sl4.


----------



## Toona (Mar 8, 2006)

Just bought a new 2011 S-Works Tarmac SL3 frame to replace my Seven Elium Race frame (listed in classifieds). Was looking at the Roubaix, but figured the ride would be similar to my Seven. I wanted something with a livelier feel to it.


----------



## RobScott (Oct 19, 2012)

test.........


----------



## niksch (May 15, 2012)

I bought a Roubaix. I rode both the Tarmac and Roubaix pretty extensively before choosing. As a matter of fact, I'm sure the LBS was wondering if I was ever going to make up my mind. End the end, I bought the Roubaix because I liked the ride better, and let's face it, I'll never be a crit racer at 45.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Love my Roubaix. Not a crit racer but did have the fastest time on the bike leg of a local triathlon on it. Lot of fun passing people on tri bikes with aero wheels/bars with my comfort bike and aluminum hoops.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

DS1239622 said:


> Love my Roubaix. Not a crit racer but did have the fastest time on the bike leg of a local triathlon on it. Lot of fun passing people on tri bikes with aero wheels/bars with my comfort bike and aluminum hoops.


Congrats on having the best bike leg of your local tri. A couple of questions...did you use an aero bar on your Roubaix...what was your average speed...and how old are you?
thanks


----------



## niksch (May 15, 2012)

DS1239622 said:


> Love my Roubaix. Not a crit racer but did have the fastest time on the bike leg of a local triathlon on it. Lot of fun passing people on tri bikes with aero wheels/bars with my comfort bike and aluminum hoops.


But did they catch you on the run?  I love my Roubaix too. It handles the roads and frost cracked roads here in CO very well. I've only ridden a few miles at a time on gravel with it, I usually save gravel roads for my 'cross bike.


----------



## jeff1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Someone is selling a 2013 Tarmac Pro SL4 for 2400.00 on ebay . Is that a good price ?


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

jeff1964 said:


> Someone is selling a 2013 Tarmac Pro SL4 for 2400.00 on ebay . Is that a good price ?


Um, yeah. Link to it and ill snap it up. I have a feeling that's not the "buy it now price". It will auction much higher.


----------



## jeff1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

Frame only price on ebay


----------



## Chrisct (Jun 3, 2012)

My bad, Jeff. I went and looked at it earlier. Looks great, not sure on how great the price is.


----------



## jeff1964 (Jul 18, 2012)

2800 retail , price is negotiable per the seller. I'm looking evo red for under 4000. Here is the link , 2013 Tarmac Pro SL4 OSBB - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

roadworthy said:


> Congrats on having the best bike leg of your local tri. A couple of questions...did you use an aero bar on your Roubaix...what was your average speed...and how old are you?
> thanks


Thanks! I did not use an aero bar, helmet, or anything of that nature. I'm 31 and my average speed was 23.1mph over a ~20mi rolling hill type course. There were a few serious (looking at least) riders but it was more of an entry level thing. Still fun to get the best time though regardless.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

niksch said:


> But did they catch you on the run?  I love my Roubaix too. It handles the roads and frost cracked roads here in CO very well. I've only ridden a few miles at a time on gravel with it, I usually save gravel roads for my 'cross bike.


It was a two man team tri (weak I know). My teammate finished high middle of the pack on the run and that coupled with my good ride and a solid canoe put us on the high spot on the podium in our category.


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Here I am coming to the line all Fred'ed out on my Roubaix triple. Left my sunglasses at home that morning in a stroke of genius.


----------



## redliner (Oct 21, 2004)

ezrida said:


> +2 Love my tarmac as well, but catching the bug again and looking to get the 2013 roubaix expert sl4.


 I've had a Tarmac for about 4 years, I love it. Yesterday I went to get another, 2013 model, but got a Roubaix instead. I'm sure I'll love that one too. (in the spring) ...SL4 u12.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

IMO, unless you're a 50+ year old with a bad back, get the Tarmac. I would not worry about stem/seatpost fitting too much as long as the frame in your size. If you buy your clothes off the shelves sizing, then you're a "regular" person. If you don't need for taylor-made clothes, then you're a "regular" sizing. I see plenty of old guys on Tarmacs hammering every weekend, no problem.

Do you have a back issue?


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

aclinjury said:


> IMO, unless you're a 50+ year old with a bad back, get the Tarmac.


Some people buy the Roubaix for the smooth ride. The Roubaix can be set one up with an aggressive position, if that's your thing, by sizing down a frame size and running a longer stem and/or setback seat post. 

I have longer legs for my height and I can set my 2013 Roubaix up with anywhere from 1.5CM of drop up to 5CM with just flipping/unflipping the stock stem and moving spacers around. Throw in a -17 degree stem flipped down, and removal of the stock cone spacer, and I could get probably 4-5CM more drop.


----------

